# Tool post lock nut and handle



## Rangerjoe2 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been wanting to make a lock nut with handle for my tool post for awhile now.  Seems like I'm always looking for the wrench when I need it.  I made the body out of 4140, the handle out of mild sreel, and the knob out of brass.  I blued the body and handle to help prevent rust.


----------



## 18w (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 27, 2014)

Very nice. I did this a while back, very useful accessory.


----------



## Andre (Dec 27, 2014)

Real nice work! Bluing is a form of rust, or controlled oxidation if you will. Parts seem to rust faster when I cold blue them. Hot bluing might be a different story though.


----------



## Round in circles (Dec 28, 2014)

I've done the same  but have used  1 & 1/2" hex bar from off cuts of truck wheel nuts steel whatever grade that is . I've left it hexagonal just incase I ever do need to give it a slight tweek up with a spanner.

 I'm waiting for some 1/2" steel ( or greater diameter )  bar to come along , currently the arm is made from the 10 mm tensile centre bolt out of a set of mountain bike handlebars & is the full 11 inches long ( gets in the way sometimes ).
 Despite calculating which face the bar would need to be inserted in having spannered it tight and marked the face , the actual fit was one flat too far back for comfort .
So I  undid it and skimmed of the bottom of the nut  .  Now it's in the ideal position sitting just forward of the tailstock centre line .
 .


----------



## Getaway (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice job.  Thanks for sharing.  Will you tell us about the blueing process you used.


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Dec 28, 2014)

For bluing I just used cold blue that I keep around for touching up firearms or bluing parts that I make.  It's Berchwood Casey's gun blue.


----------



## Andre (Dec 28, 2014)

Rangerjoe2 said:


> For bluing I just used cold blue that I keep around for touching up firearms or bluing parts that I make.  It's Berchwood Casey's gun blue.



Perma or Super Blue? I've used both, I refinished dad's Crosman 760 (Self cocking Powermaster variant), both the barrel and main tube. I can't stop the rust, even paste wax doesn't keep rust at bay. Your bluing is very nice for cold blue! Would you mind sharing your bluing secrets? I've never gotten cold blue that dark and even.


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 28, 2014)

Andre said:


> Perma or Super Blue? I've used both, I refinished dad's Crosman 760 (Self cocking Powermaster variant), both the barrel and main tube. I can't stop the rust, even paste wax doesn't keep rust at bay.



Have you tried Parkerizing?


----------



## Andre (Dec 28, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Have you tried Parkerizing?



I have not so far, the 760 was originally blued and it's a fairly uncommon airgun so I wanted to keep it original.


----------



## schor (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice job, I like the bluing. 

I made a locknut and handle too, can't remember where I posted it, I think in the projects of the day.


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Andre,
I used the permanent blue gel.  The key is it must be clean and oil free.  I wear nitrile gloves and use my hands to rub it in.  I rub it for a few min. then clean it off.  Light buff with 0000 steel wool, degrease, reapply.  I do this 4 or 5 times till its the way I want it.


----------



## TTD (Dec 28, 2014)

Andre said:


> I can't stop the rust, even paste wax doesn't keep rust at bay.



When you are done bluing your parts do you neutralize the rusting process by soaking them in a strong solution of boiling water and baking soda before applying wax? If not, give it a try....works real well for me.

It's dang near impossible to find here in Canada, but seeing as you are State-side, try "Oxpho-Blue". That stuff is AWESOME!!!. For a cold blue product, it's definitely one of the better ones out there that I've used...super easy to use, VERY durable and has a beautiful "black chrome" finish.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 28, 2014)

I have to do the same thing to mine.

I use Brownell Dicropan IM for bluing. Works great and minimal equipment required.
Pierre


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 28, 2014)

Andre said:


> I have not so far, the 760 was originally blued and it's a fairly uncommon airgun so I wanted to keep it original.



I just meant as a general anti-rust treatment, not necessarily for firearms.  I'm finding that "farmer Parkerizing" improves rust resistance substantially, though the finish is not especially pretty.


----------

